# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته در دانشگاه های برتر یا کامپیوتر دانشگاه پایین تر؟

## safari123

سلام بر همگی ... بچه می دوونم یکم تکراریه ... ولی امسال بنظرتون رتبم 4000 منطقه 2 می شه ... شایدم بهتر ... همه رشته های دانشگاه های شریف - تهران - امیرکبیر - علم و صنعت رو بزنم و بعد 2 یا 3 ترم معدل بالای 17 تغییر رشته بدم      یا       برم مثلا کامپیوتر دانشگاه زنجان یا قزوین ؟ 

شما اگه جای من بودین چی کار می کردین ؟ کدووم می ارزه ؟

نظراتتون رو بهم بگین . ممنون از همه

(رشته ی مورد نظر مهندسی یا علوم کامپیوتر این دانشگاه هاست)

----------


## safari123

هیشکی نبود؟

----------


## susba

خودت کدوم شهری؟
اگه رشته ای که می خوای رو شهر خودت قبول می شی چه کاریه بیای هزینه خوابگاه بدی؟
الان دانشگاهای شهرستانا هم کیفیتای خوبی دارن به دانشجوهای خوب هم خیلی سرویس می دن.
من اگه باشم حتما شهر خودم رو غنیمت می شمرم به هرحال معدل بالای هفده آوردن تو این دانشگاها خیلی کار آسونی هم نیست دیدی یه وقت نشد.اون وقت یه عمر پاگیر رشته ت می شی.البته دانشگاه درجه یک هم مزایای خودشو داره ولی تغییر رشته اونم به کامپیوتر کار راحتی نیست.
رشته ای که می خوای رو تو دانشگاه نزدیک بخون.

----------


## safari123

> خودت کدوم شهری؟
> اگه رشته ای که می خوای رو شهر خودت قبول می شی چه کاریه بیای هزینه خوابگاه بدی؟
> الان دانشگاهای شهرستانا هم کیفیتای خوبی دارن به دانشجوهای خوب هم خیلی سرویس می دن.
> من اگه باشم حتما شهر خودم رو غنیمت می شمرم به هرحال معدل بالای هفده آوردن تو این دانشگاها خیلی کار آسونی هم نیست دیدی یه وقت نشد.اون وقت یه عمر پاگیر رشته ت می شی.البته دانشگاه درجه یک هم مزایای خودشو داره ولی تغییر رشته اونم به کامپیوتر کار راحتی نیست.
> رشته ای که می خوای رو تو دانشگاه نزدیک بخون.


بله من خودم زنجان زندگی می کنم ... بازم نظر بدین ... ممنون

----------


## Elin

من دقیقا نمیتونم بگم کدوم بهتره
فقط میگم قبلش در مورد تغییر رشته و شرایطش خوب تحقیق کنین و تقریبا اطمینان پیدا کنین که میتونین رشته اتون رو تغییر بدین یانه
چون خوندن رشته ای که مورد علاقه اتون نباشه یکم سخت میشه

توی شهر خودتون باشین خوابگاه، دوری از خانواده و رفت و آمد ندارین و رشته دلخواهتون رو بدون نگرانی میخونین
ولی خب فرصت بودن توی یه دانشگاه سطح بالاتر و محیط علمی اش رو از دست میدین (البته اگه قصد ادامه تحصیل داشته باشین میتونین تلاش کنین ارشد رو توی یکی از این دانشگاه ها قبول بشین)
موفق باشین

----------


## safari123

بازم نمی دوونم ... مثلا ریاضیات کاربرد های دانشگاه تهران قبول شم بعدش یعنی می زارن تغییر رشته بدم ...

----------


## safari123

نظرتون درباره دانشگاه تبریز - محل تحصیل میانه چطوره؟

----------


## mahdiekrani

> بازم نمی دوونم ... مثلا ریاضیات کاربرد های دانشگاه تهران قبول شم بعدش یعنی می زارن تغییر رشته بدم ...


خیلی ریسکش بالاست. تو ایران قوانین ثبات ندارند. اومدیم و زمان شما قانون عوض شد. اون وقت شما می مونید و یه رشته که علاقه ای به آن ندارید. بارز ترین مثالش برداشتن امتیاز معدل برای ارشد بود که اجازه میداد دانش آموزان علوم پزشکی با معدل و بدون آزمون در ارشد قبول بشن. این وسط یه عده خودشون رو جر دادن که معدلشون بیست بشه بدون آزمون برن ارشد. بعد که ورداشتن تو پوزشون خورد

----------


## mahdiekrani

> نظرتون درباره دانشگاه تبریز - محل تحصیل میانه چطوره؟


این که به دانشگاه فکر میکنید خوبه. ولی رشته خیلی مهم تره . شاید ۳ برابر مهم تر
وقتی فارغ التحصیل بشید نمیگن از کجا میگن چه رشته ای خوندی

----------


## mahdiekrani

> نظرتون درباره دانشگاه تبریز - محل تحصیل میانه چطوره؟


برای اپلای می خواهید برید این دانشگاه های معتبر؟ منظورم شریف و تهرانه

----------


## mahdiekrani

اگر هدفی به جز اپلای دارید . در شهر خود تحصیل نمایید تا از امکانات بیشمار آن استفاده کنید

----------


## melika_melika

تغيير رشته و دو رشته امير كبير راحت تره از شريف و تهران بايد ٣ ترم بالاي ١٧ بشه معدلت خيلي اسون نيست ولي خيليا اين كارو كردن مثلا از نساجي تغيير رشته زياد ميدن توي انتخاب واحدام بايد حواست باشه درساي مشترك برداري

----------


## safari123

> تغيير رشته و دو رشته امير كبير راحت تره از شريف و تهران بايد ٣ ترم بالاي ١٧ بشه معدلت خيلي اسون نيست ولي خيليا اين كارو كردن مثلا از نساجي تغيير رشته زياد ميدن توي انتخاب واحدام بايد حواست باشه درساي مشترك برداري


یعنی هر چی می زنم بزنم امیرکبیر؟

----------


## safari123

یعنی اگه ریاضیات و کاربرد های امیرکبیر قبول شدم می تونم دو رشته ای بخونم با کامپیوتر؟!

----------


## safari123

خیلی ممنون از بچه ها ... اطلاعات مفید بازم بزارین

----------


## melika_melika

اره اميركبير ميشه دو تا مهندسي دو رشته كرد ولي شريف فقط يه مهندسي و يه علوم پايه ميشه معدل بالا شدن تو علوم پايه شريف يكم سخته

----------


## Civil

ُسلام!!!
اميدوارم ايام به كامتون باشه..
دوست من!!!من خوشبختانه يا بدبختانه :Yahoo (4):  شريفي هستم.ترم 3 مهندسي عمران..
به نظر من به توانايي هاي خودت نگاه كن.!!الان دانشكده كامپيوتر شرط گذاشته جز 10 در صد معدل برتر دانشگاه بايد بشي براي انتقالي به ce.
ce رشته اي هستش كه خواهان زياد داره و امسال در صورتي كه 60  نفر گرفته بود ولي به خاطر تغيير رشته ها و المپيادي ها،بيشتر از 60 نفر گرفتن.
ترم 1 دانشگاه بايد محكم درس بخوني تا رياضي 1 رو بالا بگيري..تقريبا تو ترم 1 دانشگاه شريف رياضي 1 براي اكثر بچه يه ذره سخته...ولي بايد از تمام نبوغت تو ميانترم استفاده كني..
بگذريم..نظر كلي من اينه كه اگه اين هدف رو داري كه تغيير رشته بدي بايد رشته اي انتخاب كني كه ملو باشه.مثلا فيزيك يا مواد.البته پشت لابي قشنگ و زيبا cs خيلي موندن........بايد خيلي تلاش كني ولي شدني هستش.مي توني cs(علوم كامپيوتر) هم بري و گزينه خوبي هستش :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): !
موفق باشي.

----------


## Civil

> اره اميركبير ميشه دو تا مهندسي دو رشته كرد ولي شريف فقط يه مهندسي و يه علوم پايه ميشه معدل بالا شدن تو علوم پايه شريف يكم سخته


سلام! امكان خوندن دو مهندسي موجوده و شما مي توني ماينور كني.شرطش اينه كه 21 واحد رو بايد از رشته دوميت پاس كني..م

----------


## melika_melika

> سلام! امكان خوندن دو مهندسي موجوده و شما مي توني ماينور كني.شرطش اينه كه 21 واحد رو بايد از رشته دوميت پاس كني..م


من ٦ سال پيش كنكور دادم نميشد 21 واحد غيرمشترك؟

----------


## safari123

> ُسلام!!!
> اميدوارم ايام به كامتون باشه..
> دوست من!!!من خوشبختانه يا بدبختانه شريفي هستم.ترم 3 مهندسي عمران..
> به نظر من به توانايي هاي خودت نگاه كن.!!الان دانشكده كامپيوتر شرط گذاشته جز 10 در صد معدل برتر دانشگاه بايد بشي براي انتقالي به ce.
> ce رشته اي هستش كه خواهان زياد داره و امسال در صورتي كه 60  نفر گرفته بود ولي به خاطر تغيير رشته ها و المپيادي ها،بيشتر از 60 نفر گرفتن.
> ترم 1 دانشگاه بايد محكم درس بخوني تا رياضي 1 رو بالا بگيري..تقريبا تو ترم 1 دانشگاه شريف رياضي 1 براي اكثر بچه يه ذره سخته...ولي بايد از تمام نبوغت تو ميانترم استفاده كني..
> بگذريم..نظر كلي من اينه كه اگه اين هدف رو داري كه تغيير رشته بدي بايد رشته اي انتخاب كني كه ملو باشه.مثلا فيزيك يا مواد.البته پشت لابي قشنگ و زيبا cs خيلي موندن........بايد خيلي تلاش كني ولي شدني هستش.مي توني cs(علوم كامپيوتر) هم بري و گزينه خوبي هستش!
> موفق باشي.


بسیار ممنون ... نظرم هم روی یکی از این دو رشته است ...

----------

